# Novell NetWare 4.1



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello,

I'm very very green when it comes to Novell Netware 4.11. I'm volunteering for a non-profit organization running 35 nodes on Novell 4.11. I have worked with Novell NetWare 5.1 before and have had no problems. As the server sits right now, all I see is the NetWare Console Monitor 4.35, no GUI. I need to access the GUI to add users and print services. I'm very intimidated by this beast, HELP! I don't want to mess up production.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What did you use on Netware 5.1. Didn't you use NWADMIN from your PC.

I dont think Console One is available in 4.11 like it is on 5.1. Use NWADMIN. Should be in your sys:/public/win32 folder I believe.

I thought you guys were migrating to 2003 server.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ideally we would like to migrate to Windows 2003 Server, we are in the planning stages of that. Since we are a non-profit, it's all subject to funding.

Yes, 5.1 I did use NWADMIN to log in. Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

NWADMMIN on a workstation is the way to do it. If you want great non-profit pricing you can go to Techsoup.com and get MS server OS's for the licensing cost alone and for np's it's pretty sweet.

http://www.techsoup.org/stock/categ...e=Servers+MS&Page=1&Cat1=Microsoft&CatCount=1

Be sure you get new hardware for a server and buy everything as far as MS products up front because you can only order once a year from MS. Cisco also offers np pricing for nework equipment like Catalyst managed switches, etc. Good luck. I just did the migration and everything went fairly well.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

I would prefer to log into NWADMIN, which is the Windows based application,
but I'm unable too. I can only log into the DOS based application using NETADMIN. Do you have any suggestions on how I can accomplish this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://support.novell.com/filefinder/384/indexd.html


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am not quite sure what you mean. I don't know how different 4.1 and 5.1 are. I have never used 4.1. I have never had to login to NWADMIN to use it. I just launch it from the server and it works.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Rockn....

LwdSquashman, Netware 2.x, 3.x and 4.x are all "headless" servers, and pretty much the only things you can do at the server are 1) monitoring and 2) startup
Configuration. In short, you can only actually log in to the server from a desktop PC. Novell 5.X and above are very different.

I was fortunate enough to have the contact information for the tech that setup this Novell 4.X server 9 years ago. He was a lot of help, but he stated he was very rusty when it comes to Novell 4.X. 

I'll try to find what I need on the link Rockn provided and thank you both for your input.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So when you login to the server from a desktop pc, you cannot navigate to where NWADMIN is on the file server and launch NWADMIN. I just might have to setup a 4.1 server today, just to see what happens.


----------

